# Norman McLeod Rogers



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Anyone have any shots of the above Canadian ice breaker.
Thanks 
Jim


----------



## BEDDY (May 9, 2006)

Hello Jim. 
Is it this one you want a photo of??









Type: Icebreaker, supply and buoy vessel, twin screw 
Built: 1967 Canadian Vickers Montreal 
Length: 295 Beam: 62.5 Draft: 20 
Tonnage: 
Machinery: Combined diesel and gas turbo electric 
Horsepower: 12,000 SHP


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Sold somewhere in S America.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jim

Several photos of her on following

http://www.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/usque-ad-mare/details_e.asp?Name=Norman+McLeod+Rogers


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Here she is in her new role:
http://www.armada.cl/site/unidades_navales/633.htm


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

gdynia said:


> Jim
> 
> Several photos of her on following
> 
> http://www.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/usque-ad-mare/details_e.asp?Name=Norman+McLeod+Rogers


Many thanks, I had already seen these but was hoping for larger.
Jim


----------



## BEDDY (May 9, 2006)

Will look through my "shoeboxes".
Think maybe I have a bigger photo!

Wait and see


----------

